# Martin 2005 ORION



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Here's the Info Sheet!


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Here's the catalog spread


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

^ split from original thread. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Derbytown (May 22, 2002)

Short little devil ain't it, LOL. How's it aim GRIV? Be safe.
Shoot Straight
Derbytown


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Can't see the first picture. I have the 2004 version of Solidworks and keeps telling me that the picture was created in a future version. Somebody has a nice set of solid works to make these bows  I dont feel like upgrading to a new version so I'll just assume the first pic is nice


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

silentelk, All you need to do is install the 2005 edrawings viewer. 

http://www.solidworks.com/pages/products/edrawings/eDrawings.html

and yes the pictures are nice...


----------

